# How do I prevent dizziness and nausea when training legs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: During my heavy leg and back workouts I often experience dizziness, nausea and sometimes I even throw up. How can this be prevented? Answer: Feeling sick during a workout can be a good thing and a bad thing. It’s good because it probably means you are pushing yourself when you train. It’s bad because, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

